# Vendor ID



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

how exactly do i got about getting my own vendor id for preservation work?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

rconstruction84 said:


> how exactly do i got about getting my own vendor id for preservation work?


Beyond confused. Could you explain? Are you talking about a DUNS?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

rconstruction84 said:


> how exactly do i got about getting my own vendor id for preservation work?


You would contact your client in which you are a vendor for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok your vendor ID is: 328907672


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW 





If you are this much of a rookie I'd HIGHLY advise forgetting that you ever heard this industry even existed.
It is going to chew you up and spit you out so fast and so thoroughly screwed over you may never recover.


RUN FOREST RUN while you still can.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> WOW
> 
> If you are this much of a rookie I'd HIGHLY advise forgetting that you ever heard this industry even existed.
> It is going to chew you up and spit you out so fast and so thoroughly screwed over you may never recover.
> ...


On the other hand. . .if he signs on with a couple of companies, he will most likely be very busy for 30-90 days. . .wont get paid for any jobs, but boy the service companies will keep him busy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

hehe been in the business 1.5 years i got 1 national supplier, about $270,000 in work (that is after discount). always paid on time never back charged never any hassels. Of course this is in addition to my other work. you know.. Real construction. they never asked for an ID, and don't give out scorecards so i was simply asking about them, its amazing how cocky grass choppers and glorified janitors can be. sheesh.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

rconstruction84 said:


> hehe been in the business 1.5 years i got 1 national supplier, about $270,000 in work (that is after discount). always paid on time never back charged never any hassels. Of course this is in addition to my other work. you know.. Real construction. they never asked for an ID, and don't give out scorecards so i was simply asking about them, its amazing how cocky grass choppers and glorified janitors can be. sheesh.


It's amazing how condescending a "real construction pro" can be. Especially after claiming to make $270k yet not knowing his own vendor ID and coming on a public forum to ask what he should already know. Most pros have enough "sense" to look through their docs to find this information. No real pro would come on here to ask for this info. Good story FNG bro.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Agreed FNGs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> It's amazing how condescending a "real construction pro" can be. Especially after claiming to make $270k yet not knowing his own vendor ID and coming on a public forum to ask what he should already know. Most pros have enough "sense" to look through their docs to find this information. No real pro would come on here to ask for this info. Good story FNG bro.


I agree 
270,000 off just one national, sounds pretty deep


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This week has been full of needing the hip waders. 

First Gillian on the AIM thread and now this????? 


L O L!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

rconstruction84 said:


> hehe been in the business 1.5 years i got 1 national supplier, about $270,000 in work (that is after discount). always paid on time never back charged never any hassels. Of course this is in addition to my other work. you know.. Real construction. they never asked for an ID, and don't give out scorecards so i was simply asking about them, its amazing how cocky grass choppers and glorified janitors can be. sheesh.


You only have ONE national supplier? HaHaHa
I have THREE!
MFS Supply, bargainlocks.com, and buylockbox.com!!!!

-Chris
Cocky Grass Chopper & Glorified Janitor


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

rconstruction84 said:


> hehe been in the business 1.5 years i got 1 national supplier, about $270,000 in work (that is after discount). always paid on time never back charged never any hassels. Of course this is in addition to my other work. you know.. Real construction. they never asked for an ID, and don't give out scorecards so i was simply asking about them, its amazing how cocky grass choppers and glorified janitors can be. sheesh.


Problems:

-You netted $270k last year but you don't know this "vendor I.D."
-Why are you insulting the industry that is allowing you to net $270k and do other work?!
-What happened to your google? My google works. I find many answers on my google. Fix your google or your silly questions can only be answered in a public manner like this!
-Why are you insulting people in the industry when you are (claiming to be) a part of the industry yourself? I think you're the only cocky grass chopper and glorified janitor here, sir.
-Failure to recognize nobody was being mean - just brutally honest. 

And you've been in the industry for 1.5 years and never had any backcharges, late payments, cut invoices, or hassles?!?! Enlighten us!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

:jester:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry , the assigned vendor ID has been deactivated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Wish Id seen this sooner - would have assigned vendor ID - BOB.

It's perfect- and is spelled/pronounced the same backwards and forwards. No confusion! 

Way better than a DUNS Number. James Bond didn't need a DUNS, and neither did John Wayne!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Kind of wondering why the need to brag and insult people though- not very professional. 

"Grass choppers and glorified Janitors?" Really? 

I think this is a valuable network- and some of these guys are "real" Construction- as you put it.

Ever heard of entrepreneurial spirit? Most everyone on here is a business owner- THAT is what makes this country great- these people took a chance irregardless of background. They do not deserve comments like that. I think you should probably find a way to smooth that out. 

Not a good way to make friends,network or get help. If you haven't noticed- this business is changing rapidly- as the clients move to a different marketing model. The information you find on here and the contacts from the network can help you- by participating in discussions- and gleaning information. 

I hope you don't show these kinds of tendencies to the Nationals or their project managers. If you do, my bet is you won't be a sub very long. Work can dry up as soon as it appeared.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Looks like our friend aka BOB got put in Time Out when mom found him on her computer or maybe he is the one who set at the dinner table with his hat backwards smarting off to pops who sent his hat accross the room when he asked if he could borrow the car to go to the movies with his friends who have Vendor Id's tated on there arms. LOL.... Maybe he meant to say Dixie Choppers instead of Grass Choppers...Well guys need to go clean up the Poulan and Mop bucket so I can have another good day using my Vendor ID tomorrow.


----------

